# Goffin or galah?!



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm thinking about having one these birds!! But of course I'm doing my research very seriously and carefully!! I looked in the internet and I have read books!! So as a parrot owner I'm not a biggener nor I'm a an expert... 
I want to know what you guys have to suggest, I prefer if there is someone that have these or one of them join and tell us some info on is bird!!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a goffins - it was a rescue, they often seem to pop up as rescue birds as they are very high maintenance and require alot of time out of their cage, alot of attention and toys if you want to avoid behavioural issues etc. and mine has to be watched like a hawk as she'll get into alsorts of mischeif otherwise! Mines a very happy little bird who is now a great pet - she was a biter and screamer to start with! - as long as she's kept busy she's quiet and hasn't bitten me since I got her, but I guess each bird is different so hard to say what all of them are like. 
I've not had a galah - beautiful birds though, but having spoken to a few breeders most said they'd prefer a galah to a goffins as they are far easier birds to own - not sure wether this is true or not hopefully someone on here has a galah and can give you more info on them, probably easier to get hold of too as goffins are hard to breed and being on the cites list of endangered birds they require paperwork so put people off breeding them. Have you thought about rescuing a bird - very rewarding and plenty needing homes?


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I'll go for a galah I never knew that goffins are listed cites! But I know that they are like many cockatoo species could be endangered...
Did you knew that galahs are one of the most commonest birds in Australia?! I just found that out while doing my research!! I'll make sure to posts pic of her/him when I get'em!!
Wish me luck!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

I just rescued a galah off a highway, about 10 days ago. Couldn't fly. It may be improving. I'm going to keep it a month, as I think it has an injury and I'm hoping it will improve enough to release. I get about 50 galahs here a day, and about 100 sulpher crested cockies. About 50 magpies call in daily, and about 10 eat from my hand and a family of white winged choughs, (about 15), call in, and about 4 eat from my hand. I tried the galah loose, with the visitors, about 3 days after I brought it home, but it flew like a brick. I do think I'm seeing an improvement.

If only you were in Oz, if it doesn't fly.


----------

